# How To Get Rid Of Plastic On Router Bits



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have purchased a fairly large number of new router bits lately for my new 1/2" shank router. They all seem to have been dipped in plastic.

Does anyone know an easy way to get rid of this plastic. I am tired of cutting it off. Is there some solvent that works?

G


----------



## Gorp (Jul 17, 2009)

I just put the bit in my router table and turn it on with the router set below to top.:thumbsup: Or you can use a heat gun to melt the wax.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> Does anyone know an easy way to get rid of this plastic. I am tired of cutting it off. Is there some solvent that works?


George,
I used to fight the plastic too. Now I just take a razor blade and cut along the shank where the carbide is brazed. The plastic can then be peeled off of the bit. It only takes a few seconds and the protective plastic is gone.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Just peel the stuff off. It's not that big of a deal. I've got the MLCS 66 pc set, and a mess of specialty profiles and they all, excluding the rabbeting bit set, came coated in a heavy wax coating.Simply cut it with a razor, and peel it off. It is easy to get it off, and far less messy than say heat gunning it and melting it away...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess peeling it is the best way. I was just hoping for a solvent based solution. Melting is not practicable as it is a plastic and not wax. I tried my heat gun on it.

thanks.

George


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

What sort of bits are they? MY MLCS bits came coated with wax. And a THICK layer of it too...


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Actually, I sorta enjoy peeling that stuff off. Kinda like opening a present and seeing that new shiny, sharp tool. I'm a sucker for shiny and sharp.:laughing:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm with you Gene. That plastic is a great protector of the expensive little buggers we buy. I was very pleased when I got my Dado set back from my sharpening service. Every tooth was coated in it on every blade and chipper. Good times. I guess simple minds are easily amused )


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Sometimes I peel it off if it's easy, other times I just chuck it, spin it, and watch it fly.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd be afraid to put any solvent on it. Carbide breaks down micrscopically with some solvents. Those bit are way too expensive to ruin.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Not only do I like pulling the coatings off of router bits and saw blades, but I love pulling the plastic strips off of new electronics. The things that amuse me, scare me sometimes.:thumbsup:
Nick


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

That plastic dip just peels right off :}:} In theory :laughing: butt it really should


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Feb 18, 2009)

A couple of years ago I picked up a new straight router bit at Rockler's and found out that the coating doesn't simply slide off!

I grabbed what I thought was a plastic sleeve and pulled hard. Sliced both thumb and forefinger. Real bad. 

Lessons learned? 

1. Don't mess with new router bits while driving.

2. Stuff on new router bits isn't plastic.

2. Always carry a role of paper towels in truck when going to Rockler's for a router bit.


----------



## TheGarrison (Mar 1, 2015)

*Removing plastic coating: use a seam ripper!*

Check out your wives sewing box, chances are she has a seam ripper or two. The tiny sharp blade will remove the rubber coating in seconds!


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

I do the cut and peel method.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

This thread is over 5 years old, but I guess the topic is still apropos. 

George


----------



## TheGarrison (Mar 1, 2015)

*Use a Seam Ripper!*

If you have a wife with a sewing box, the tiny seam ripper pulls the plastic off easily. One slice and off it comes!


----------

